# Neon goby with firefish?



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I was wondering if it would be okay to keep a neon goby and a firefish together in a 29 gallon? Having a hard time finding an answer on the internet. Have read though that many gobies/blennies don't do well with tankmates that are similar in shape.

Thanks!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Don't see why they wouldn't go together 
I have a neon goby with a yellow assessor (very peaceful fish), Mandarin, yellow tail damsel, 2 bengaii cardinals and the goby is peaceful and doesn't bother any fish


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have 2 purple firefish with a tailspot blenny in a 30. The firefish do chase the blenny away often but no harm done, blenny just keeps munching away at everything on the glass, rocks and sand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

NP! I have a fire fish, a yellow goby, a neon goby, a lawnmower blenny, a pearly jawfish, Anthias, fairy wrasse and another jaw fish in a 30 gallon. The neon goby is a cleaner goby, so maybe what some people see is actually the neon trying to clean another fish.


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I figured it would be okay but wanted to check just to be sure. 

Crayon, what kind of lid do you have on your tank? I see you have lots of jumpy fish! My current problem is I have an HOB filter and HOB skimmer so I'm trying to figure out the best way to make a screen top when I have all this stuff hanging off the back. I might make a new thread if I don't figure something out soon...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a full glass lid on a rimless tank, with a 1/4" gap along the front and 2-1" dia fingers holes in it. Even with those small gaps, I lost a jawfish and a scooter Blenny. So now, my tank sports the permanent arrangement of small boxes covering the various gaps. Will be making a tighter fitting lid, when the mood strikes, without holes. For now, the boxes work.
You could make a tight lid from lexan, if you have access to tools. Just make sure it's thick enough so it doesn't sag.


----------

